# [Bounty] Hboot 1.50 Revolutionary S-Off



## Karl

just helping spread the word

http://forum.xda-dev...=1341588&page=2


----------



## SuperDiva

*Hboot 1.50.00 will never go full s-off with XDA putting a bounty on it, i will never release that, NEVER*


----------



## xadidas4lifex

Please!?









Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperDiva

xadidas4lifex said:


> Please!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


Look at the other thread. Xda will be the last to know and last to get it.


----------



## xadidas4lifex

evil_devnull said:


> Look at the other thread. Xda will be the last to know and last to get it.


Will the good people of RootzWiki know then? Lol

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperDiva

Indeed.


----------



## SuperDiva

*hboot 1.50.00 testing confirms that there is a 4 byte block sector which is the lock out to revert the hboot back to 1.40.00 with s-off -0.*​
*Just can't totally verify actual reverting until i get my hands on a test unit with 1.50.00 on it. I can't afford to hard brick my working personal unit to do it. OH HELLZ no.*​
*Update you as i get confirmations*​


----------



## xadidas4lifex

evil_devnull said:


> *hboot 1.50.00 testing confirms that there is a 4 byte block sector which is the lock out to revert the hboot back to 1.40.00 with s-off -0.*​
> *Just can't totally verify actual reverting until i get my hands on a test unit with 1.50.00 on it. I can't afford to hard brick my working personal unit to do it. OH HELLZ no.*​
> *Update you as i get confirmations*​


Sweet good luck bro

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## XeKToReX

I'd be willing to donate some cash towards a dev device for you, would love to know whether this is similar for HBOOT 1.49.0011+ on GSM


----------



## SuperDiva

Id rather have the device than money. do not have access to the GSM model.


----------



## Kaysen

same here,will this also work for hboot 1.49.0011?


----------



## bigwillyg

A downgrade method was discovered by unknownforce and posted over at xda. I just used his method to go from 1.50 to 1.40 and get s-off.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## wwjoshdew

Yup, a LOT of people have confirmed it (with screenshot and video) that it does get you hboot 1.4! 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## scoot0073

( :

Evo 3D ViperROM v.2.5 downgraded HBoot 1.5 to 1.4


----------

